# PCT while on constant Testosterone Replacement Therapy



## ColoradoJay

Hi gang - still learning, and very much "drinking from the firehose" on all this.  I'm still studying up on what will be my first cycle, and have a question about PCT.  I understand the role of PCT in a cycle, and that you really shouldn't do a PCT if there aren't at least a few weeks between cycles as that causes most of a shock to the system than just doing without would have caused.  That being said, one of the roles of PCT is to re-stimulate your body to begin reproducing its own testosterone.  

So...for a guy like me that is on TRT, what does this mean?  Should I be skipping the Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator's like Nolvadex and Clomid altogether?  What about hCG?  

The other thing to share here is that my blood will be being checked by a doctor at least every 2 weeks during and after the cycle.  The doctor won't know that I'm augmenting with other AAS's, but he will be checking my markers, and if anything is off will likely write a prescription to handle it.

Thoughts?


----------



## 11Bravo

You don't need to pct if ur on try. Get your bloods done privately.


----------



## coltmc4545

If you're trt doctor takes your blood every 2 weeks the very first test he see's your T levels up he will drop your dosage or stop you all together. He'll know you're cycling if all of a sudden you go from say 800 to 3000. PCT is only for people who come off completely. Not for TRT patients. If you're still worried about having another child, or worried about small nuts, which unless you're in porn who gives a shit about, you really don't need HCG since you're on TRT. Plus HCG will raise your estrogen levels. Like was said above, get bloods done privately if you can. You'll need to adjust your AI accordingly because you'll have more T converting to E during a cycle then you would on your TRT dosage.


----------



## grind4it

I think you. are talking about blasting while you're on TRT. 

If this is the case, wait until your TRT Dr gets your dose straight. meaning once he gets the dose you will take from here on out in place. It took my Dr about three months. Like Colt said if you try and blast (I think what you're calling a cycle). hes gonna reduce your dose. After he has his protocol in place he will have to see you at least annually,  but a lot like to see you every six months. the time between visits is when you blast. I recommend going back to your prescribed does 4 weeks before you're next visit.

My doctor put me on hcg along with Arimidex as part of my trt protocol.

As long as you are on TRT you will not need to do PCT. 

My advise is; Don't change too many things too fast. These compounds are not linear and you need to understand how your body reacts before you start changing everything


----------



## ColoradoJay

Thanks everyone.  Yeah, I'm not concerned about having anymore kids - in fact, I got that officially taken care of a while back.  Best $700 I ever spent!  The doc I'm starting with requires that you come in for injections, and wants to see you every week to inject you and take bloods.  So, I need to find another doc, basically.


----------



## Ezskanken

ColoradoJay said:


> Thanks everyone.  Yeah, I'm not concerned about having anymore kids - in fact, I got that officially taken care of a while back.  Best $700 I ever spent!  The doc I'm starting with requires that you come in for injections, and wants to see you every week to inject you and take bloods.  So, I need to find another doc, basically.



Yeah that's gonna suck for you, to have to go in every week, and get blood drawn every 2 weeks.  Find a doctor that will prescribe a dose according to your levels, and where he/she wants you to be or what you two have discussed.  Have you come back 1-2 months later to see how levels are doing, then hopefully see you 1-2 times a year.  Then you can safely blast in between those checkups, so you don't mess up your script.  Plus you'll know when your labs are due, so you can either crash your levels, or get back in range of your preseciption in time. 

Don't worry about PCT in your situation.  Sounds like $700 to freedom lol!


----------



## ColoradoJay

So, just got done at the new doc.  They measured my current T level at 1173, from the pellets, so I'm not ready to start the new TRT yet.  He recommended that I come back in two months to re measure as the pellets taper off.  This guy knows his stuff way better, already taught me a lot I didn't know about the difference between T and free-T.  He's also fine with patients cycling other AAS during treatment - he brought it up.  He just wants to know so he can monitor.  We also discussed the impact of Marijuana on TRT, which is a very relevant topic here in Colorado.  Good place!!


----------



## wabbitt

Impact of mj on trt?  What did he have to say?


----------



## brutus79

"Pct" is impossible if you are not cycling... you cannot provide therapy for something that is not occurring (end to a cycle).

That being said have nolva on hand in case you get a gyno flare up- I know people who have had gyno issues on trt doses and while an ai will reduce the e2 levels nolva will reduce the symptoms (lumps). It is especially important if you are blasting.

Edit- I am not saying to take nolva in case of gyno- just have it on hand in the event of an issue.


----------



## ColoradoJay

wabbitt said:


> Impact of mj on trt?  What did he have to say?



The short answer is that MJ destroys testosterone in your body, and typically leads to elevated estrogen levels.  Apparently there have been studies conducted on MJ and test dating back to the early 80's, and they've consistently shown this.  Bigger risk of gynecomastia while on TRT.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ColoradoJay said:


> The short answer is that MJ destroys testosterone in your body, and typically leads to elevated estrogen levels.  Apparently there have been studies conducted on MJ and test dating back to the early 80's, and they've consistently shown this.  Bigger risk of gynecomastia while on TRT.


I seriously doubt the credibility of those studies without even having read them...  we have been lied to about the harm from mj for a century with a lot of bogus studies to back it up.


----------



## ColoradoJay

PillarofBalance said:


> I seriously doubt the credibility of those studies without even having read them...  we have been lied to about the harm from mj for a century with a lot of bogus studies to back it up.



I understand that for sure, and I tend to doubt all studies (MJ or otherwise).  Having worked in the Healthcare industry in an executive role on the insurance side, I've seen some cringe - worthy self serving behavior.  However, most of those biased studies are fairly easy to spot - they're usually keeping some pharmaceutical company's revenue high.  There is no money to follow in these studies related to THC's affect on testosterone levels, and the newer ones are using correct triple - blinded approaches.  Plus, this particular doctor has been doing nothing but testosterone treatments for the last 5 years, so he's also going off what he's seen first hand.  He also wasn't trying to talk me out of mj  usage, but rather was just saying if it happens, he'll catch it in my blood work.


----------



## wabbitt

ColoradoJay said:


> The short answer is that MJ destroys testosterone in your body, and typically leads to elevated estrogen levels.  Apparently there have been studies conducted on MJ and test dating back to the early 80's, and they've consistently shown this.  Bigger risk of gynecomastia while on TRT.


It destroys test, or it hinders the ability to produce test?  Those would be completely different results.  I don't know how it could possibly destroy test-would that even be possible?  As far as elevated estrogen, we have our means of combatting that as well.


----------



## ColoradoJay

wabbitt said:


> It destroys test, or it hinders the ability to produce test?  Those would be completely different results.  I don't know how it could possibly destroy test-would that even be possible?  As far as elevated estrogen, we have our means of combatting that as well.



Hey Wabbit,

Good catch - "destroys" was not an accurate word choice on my part.  What happens is that THC suppresses follicle-stimulating hormone and luteinizing
hormone.  Since both FSH and LH contribute to testosterone production, this lowers the body's natural production of testosterone.  That being said - for folks that use occasionally, LH and FSH levels return to normal around 24 hours after use.  

My personal take on all this - in college, I smoked mj almost every day for 2 or 3 years.  That wasn't healthy - just like binge drinking or chowing on McD's every day wouldn't be healthy.  Nowadays, I smoke maybe 6 to 10 times a year...concerts, an occasional wild sex night with the wife (b/c regardless of its affect on test levels, the newer/stronger strains of sativa yield some AMAZING sexual experiences), and a random time here or there where I can't relax towards the end of the night.  Given that I'm already suppressing my natural test production with TRT, I really think I have nothing to worry about.  Plus, I've got someone watching my blood work for me - so even if I did, he'd find it.

Now, if I wasn't on TRT, and I was using test e on cycles a couple of times a year AND smoking more frequently, then perhaps I'd be concerned and do more research.


----------

